# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  دراسة حديث ما السماوات السبع مع الكرسي إلا كحلقة ملقاة بأرض فلاة وفضل العرش على الكرس

## جودة محمد

حديث أبي ذر الطويل، ولفظه:
عن أبي ذر قال:دخلت المسجد فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس وحده قال: يا أبا ذر إن للمسجد تحية وإن تحيته ركعتان فقم فاركعهما قال: فقمت فركعتهما ثم عدت جلست إليه فقلت: يا رسول الله إنك أمرتني بالصلاة فما الصلاة؟ قال: خير موضوع استكثر أو استقل.
قال: قلت: يا رسول الله أي العمل أفضل؟ قال: إيمان بالله وجهاد في سبيل الله.
قال: قلت: يا رسول الله فأي المؤمنين أكمل إيمانا؟ قال: أحسنهم خلقا
قلت: يا رسول الله فأي المؤمنين أسلم؟ قال: من سلم الناس من لسانه ويده.
قال: قلت: يا رسول الله فأي الصلاة أفضل؟ قال: طول القنوت.
قال: قلت: يا رسول الله فأي الهجرة أفضل؟ قال: من هجر السيئات
 قال: قلت: يا رسول الله فما الصيام؟ قال: فرض مجزىء وعند الله أضعاف كثيرة 
قال: قلت: يا رسول الله فأي الجهاد أفضل؟ قال: من عقر جواده وأهريق دمه 
قال: قلت: يا رسول الله فأي الصدقة أفضل؟ قال: جهد المقل يسر إلى فقير
قلت: يا رسول الله فأي ما أنزل الله عليك أعظم؟ قال: آية الكرسي.
 ثم قال: يا أبا ذر ما السماوات السبع مع الكرسي إلا كحلقة ملقاة بأرض فلاة وفضل العرش على الكرسي كفضل الفلاة على الحلقة.
قال: قلت: يا رسول الله كم الأنبياء؟ قال: مئة ألف وعشرون ألفا
 قلت: يا رسول الله كم الرسل من ذلك؟ قال: ثلاث مئة وثلاثة عشر جما غفيرا
 قال: قلت: يا رسول الله من كان أولهم؟ قال: آدم قلت: يا رسول الله أنبي مرسل؟ قال:
نعم خلقه الله بيده ونفخ فيه من روحه وكلمه قبلا .
ثم قال: يا أبا ذر أربعة سريانيون: آدم وشيث وأخنوخ وهو إدريس وهو أول من خط بالقلم ونوح وأربعة من العرب: هود وشعيب وصالح ونبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قلت: يا رسول الله كم كتابا أنزله الله؟ قال: مئة كتاب وأربعة كتب أنزل على شيث خمسون صحيفة وأنزل على أخنوخ ثلاثون صحيفة وأنزل على إبراهيم عشر صحائف وأنزل على موسى ـ قبل التوراة ـ عشر صحائف وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والقرآن قال: قلت: يا رسول الله ما كانت صحيفة إبراهيم؟ قال: كانت أمثالا كلها: أيها الملك المسلط المبتلى المغرور إني لم أبعثك لتجمع الدنيا بعضها على بعض ولكني بعثتك لترد عني دعوة المظلوم فإني لا أردها ولو كانت من كافر وعلى العاقل ما لم يكن مغلوبا على عقله أن تكون له ساعات: ساعة يناجي فيها ربه وساعة يحاسب فيها نفسه وساعة يتفكر فيها في صنع الله وساعة يخلو فيها لحاجته من المطعم والمشرب وعلى العاقل أن لا يكون ظاعنا إلا لثلاث: تزود لمعاد أو مرمة لمعاش أو لذة في غير محرم وعلى العاقل أن يكون بصيرا بزمانه مقبلا على شأنه حافظا للسانه ومن حسب كلامه من عمله قل كلامه إلا فيما يعنيه قلت: يا رسول الله فما كانت صحف موسى؟ قال: كانت عبرا كلها: عجبت لمن أيقن بالموت ثم هو يفرح وعجبت لمن أيقن بالنار ثم هو يضحك وعجبت لمن أيقن بالقدر ثم هو ينصب عجبت لمن رأى الدنيا وتقلبها بأهلها ثم اطمأن إليها وعجبت لمن أيقن بالحساب غدا ثم لا يعمل
قلت: يا رسول الله أوصني قال: أوصيك بتقوى الله فإنه رأس الأمر كله
قلت: يا رسول الله زدني قال: عليك بتلاوة القرآن وذكر الله فإنه نور لك في الأرض وذخر لك في السماء 
قلت: يا رسول الله زدني: قال: إياك وكثرة الضحك فإنه يميت القلب ويذهب بنور الوجه.
 قلت: يا رسول الله زدني قال:  عليك بالصمت إلا من خير فإنه مطردة للشيطان عنك وعون لك على أمر دينك
 قلت: يا رسول الله زدني قال: عليك بالجهاد فإنه رهبانية أمتي
 قلت: يا رسول الله زدني قال:أحب المساكين وجالسهم
قلت: يا رسول الله زدني قال: انظر إلى من تحتك ولا تنظر إلى من فوقك فإنه أجدر أن لا تزدرى نعمة الله عندك
قلت: يا رسول الله زدني قال: قل الحق وإن كان مرا 
قلت: يا رسول الله زدني قال: ليردك عن الناس ما تعرف من نفسك ولا تجد عليهم فيما تأتي وكفى بك عيبا أن تعرف من الناس ما تجهل من نفسك أو تجد عليهم فيما تأتي ثم ضرب بيده على صدري فقال: يا أيا ذر لا عقل كالتدبير ولا ورع كالكف ولا حسب كحسن الخلق

وقد اقتصرت في دراستي للحديث على الطرق التي تفردت بقوله: ما السماوات السبع مع الكرسي إلا كحلقة ملقاة بأرض فلاة وفضل العرش على الكرسي كفضل الفلاة على الحلقة.
وذلك لجلالة المتن، وأن الشيخ الألباني – رحمه الله وطيب ثراه –  قد صححه – هذا المتن خاصة - بمجموع طرقه، وتبعه في ذلك نفر.
وأرى أن الشيخ – رحمة ربي عليه - لم يصب في تصحيحه للخبر؛ وذلك لعدة أمور، بعضها أنه لم يوفق في الوقوف على عين الراوي؛ ليتبين حاله، وبعضها فيها علل أخر أهملها أو فاتته، كما سنبينه فيما هو آت.
ويروى حديث أبي ذر هذا من طرق عدة عن أبي ذر مختصرا ومطولا، بعض لفظه جاء في الصحيحين وبعضها في غيرهما، وبعضها يصح مقطوعا وموقوفا وقد اقتصرت في دراستي لهذا الحديث على الطرق التي تفردت بهذا المتن، أو لمن أشار إلى حديث أبي ذر بطوله إن احتجت لبيان شيء، والله المستعان.
وجملة القول في هذا الحديث أنه جاء من طرق عدة: طريقان في كل منهما كذاب، وثالث منكر، ورابع وخامس وسادس فيهما أكثر من علة بل واشتركوا في موطن واحدة وهو الانقطاع عن أبي ذر فلا يؤمن أن يكون موضع الانقطاع أو الإبهام أحد الكذابين الذين رويا تلك الزيادة، وسابع فيه مجاهيل وضعيف ومتروك - كما سيأتي -  لذا قال الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي في "الصارم المنكي" (ص231): وهو حديث مجموع من أحاديث كثيرة بعضها في الصحاح، وبعضها في المساند والسنن، وبعضها لا أصل له. وقد أفاده أيضا العلامة ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي كما في"جامع الآثار" (1/ 237) فقال: زعم بعضهم أن هذا الحديث منكر مركب من أحاديث.اه

وبيان تلك الأوجه والطرق الستة والكلام عليها وبيان عللها بشيء من الاختصار :
الطريق الأول: أخرجه ابن حبان في "صحيحه" (362)، والآجري في "الآربعين" (44)، وأبو الشيخ في "العظمة" (259)، وأبو نعيم في "حلية الأولياء" (1/ 166 ـ 167)، والبيهقي في "الأسماء والصفات" (862) وغيرهم، من طريق إبراهيم بن هشام بن يحيى بن يحيى الغساني، قال: حدثنا أبي، عن جدي، عن أبي إدريس الخولاني، عن أبي ذر، قال: دخلت المسجد، فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، جالس وحده، ... في حديث طويل،  وفيه: "ما السماوات السبع مع الكرسي إلا كحلقة ملقاة بأرض فلاة وفضل العرش على الكرسي كفضل الفلاة على الحلقة"
قال الزيلعي في "تخريج أحاديث الكشاف" (2/ 391): وقد خالف ابن حبان في هذا الحديث أبو الفرج بن الجوزي فأورده في كتابه "الموضوعات" واتهم به إبراهيم بن هشام ولا شك أنه تكلم فيه أئمة الجرح والتعديل من أجل هذا الحديث. اه.
وقال الذهبي في "ميزان الاعتدال" (4/ 378):  إبراهيم بن هشام أحد المتروكين الذين مشاهم ابن حبان فلم يصب.
قال الهيثمي في "موارد الظمآن" (1/ 198): فيه إبراهيم بن هشام بن يحيى الغساني قال أبو حاتم وغيره: كذاب.
قلت: كذبه أبو زرعة، وقال أبو حاتم: وأظنه لم يطلب العلم وهو كذاب. قال ابن أبي حاتم: ذكرت لعلي بن الحسين بن الجنيد بعض هذا الكلام عن أبي فقال صدق أبو حاتم، ينبغي أن لا يحدث عنه.

الطريق الثاني: أخرجه العقيلي في "الضعفاء " وابن حبان في "المجروحين" وابن عدي في "الكامل" – ثلاثتهم في ترجمة يحيى بن سعيد العبشمي كما سيأتي - وأبو الشيخ في "العظمة" (206) – ومن طريقه الشجري في "أماليه" (1/ 204 - 205) -، والبيهقي في "الأسماء والصفات" (861)، وغيرهم من طريق يحيى بن سعيد العبشمي، حدثنا ابن جريج، عن عطاء، عن عبيد بن عمير، عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه، الحديث.
واللفظ لأبي الشيخ والبيهقي، وقد أشار ابن حبان وابن عدي للحديث، أما العقيلي فذكر طرفا منه.
قال ابن حبان في "المجروحين" (3/ 129 ـ 130) ترجمة يحيى بن سعيد: شيخ يروي عن ابن جريج المقلوبات وعن غيره من الثقات الملزقات لا يحل الاحتجاج به إذا انفرد روى عن ابن جريج عن عطاء عن عبيد بن عمير عن أبي ذر قال دخلت المسجد وإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس فقال لي يا أبا ذر إن للمسجد تحية فقم فاركعهما ثم ذكر الحديث الطويل في وصية أبي ذر أخبرناه عبد الرحمن بن قريش قال حدثنا الحسن بن إبراهيم البياضي عنه وليس من حديث بن جريج ولا عطاء ولا عبيد بن عمير وأشبه ما فيه رواية أبي إدريس الخولاني عن أبي ذر أخبرناه القطان قال حدثنا إبراهيم بن هشام بن يحيى الغساني قال حدثني أبي عن جدي عن أبي إدريس الخولاني عن أبي ذر بطوله.
قلت: رواية أبي إدريس هذه التي خرجها ابن حبان في "صحيحه" وتقدمت في الطريق الأول.
وقال ابن عدي في "الكامل" (7/ 244) ترجمة يحيى بن سعيد، وقال: وهذا حديث منكر من هذا الطريق عن ابن جريج عن عطاء عن عبيد بن عمير عن أبى ذر وهذا الحديث ليس له من الطرق إلا من رواية أبي إدريس الخولاني والقاسم بن محمد عن أبى ذر والثالث حديث بن جريج وهذا أنكر الروايات.
قلت: والحافظ ابن عدي يخص بالكلام هنا  الحديث الطويل بتمامه، وإلا فبعض حديث أبي ذر له طرق أخر  - كما أشرنا في التقدمة - وليس فيها ذكر للمتن المذكور، وهو أمر مستبعد أن يخفى على حافظ مثل ابن عدي؛ لذا حكم على ثلاثتها بالنكارة وبين أن هذا الطريق هو أشدها. 
وقال البيهقي: تفرد به يحيى بن سعيد السعدي.
قال الذهبي في "مختصر العلو" (307): رواه عن محمد بن مرزوق بن بكير وأحسب العبشمى هو الأموى صدوق وإلا فهو آخر والخبر منكر.
قلت: الخبر منكر لا شك، إلا أن العبشمي هو السعدي وليس الأموي.
قال العقيلي في "الضعفاء" (4/ 404): يحيى بن سعيد العبشمي عن ابن جريج، لا يتابع على حديثه , وليس بمشهور بالنقل ثم ساقه مختصرا وقال: وهذا يروى من غير هذا الوجه بإسناد صالح.اه.
يعني بعض لفظه ومتنه كما أشرنا.

الطريق الثالث: أخرجه ابن جرير في "تفسيره" (4/ 539) فقال: حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد في قوله: {وسع كرسيه السموات والأرض} قال ابن زيد: فحدثني أبي قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ما السماوات السبع في الكرسي إلا كدراهم سبعة ألقيت في ترس» قال: وقال أبو ذر: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «ما الكرسي في العرش إلا كحلقة من حديد ألقيت بين ظهري فلاة من الأرض» وقال آخرون: الكرسي: هو العرش نفسه
قال ابن كثير في "البداية" (ص 24): أول الحديث مرسل، وعن أبي ذر منقطع.
قلت: قد وصل أوله أبو الشيخ في "العظمة" (220) فقال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد، حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان الجيزي، حدثنا أصبغ بن الفرج، قال: سمعت عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم، يقول: عن أبيه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ما السماوات السبع في الكرسي إلا كدراهم سبعة ألقيت في ترس.
قال ابن زيد: فقال أبو ذر رضي الله عنه: عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ما الكرسي في العرش إلا كحلقة من حديد ألقيت بين ظهري فلاة من الأرض، والكرسي موضع القدمين»
فرواية أبي الشيخ بينت ما اختصره ابن جرير في روايته، فإنه قد وصله عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد ثم إنه بين أن ابن زيد هو عبد الرحمن، وبين أن الضمير عند ابن جرير في قوله: "قال قال أبو ذر" يعود إلى عبد الرحمن لا إلى زيد، فلا تعارض بين سندي ابن جرير وأبي الشيخ.
والألباني - رحمه الله وطيب ثراه - ظن أن ابن زيد هو عمر وهو ثقة وعليه صحح الحديث بطرقه معتمدا على هذه الطريق خاصة فقد رأى أنها خير الطرق، ثم إنه بعد قد وقف على رواية أبي الشيخ وعلم أن ابن زيد هو عبد الرحمن – وحاله عند الشيخ متروك – لكنه ظن أن الذي يرويه عن أبي ذر هو زيد لا عبد الرحمن وزعم أن رواية أبي الشيخ على عكس رواية ابن جرير ، والأمر غير كذلك بل إن إحدى الروايتين بينت الأخرى كما تقدم، وقد صوب رواية ابن جرير إلى عبد الرحمن وهي منقطعة كما تقدم، ثم أردف قائلا:  فالحديث ضعيف جدّاً لو كان مسنداً متصلاً، فكيف وهو إما منقطع أو مرسل؟!
إلا أنه بعد ذلك كله قد  رأى أنه غير مضطر لنقل الحديث من "الصحيحة" إلى "الضعيفة"، ولا أدري ما الذي دفع الشيخ إلى هذا وقد تبين له أنها ليست بخير الطرق كما ظن في بادئ الأمر، ولا يزال الطريق منقطع – إن لم يكن معضلا - عن أبي ذر، وحسبك أن راويه عبد الرحمن هذا، وهو ضعيف جدا وكان ابن حبان كما في "المجروحين" (2/ 57) يقول عنه: كان ممن يقلب الأخبار وهو لا يعلم حتى كثر ذلك في روايته من رفع المراسيل وإسناد الموقوف فاستحق الترك. وقال الحاكم، وأبو نعيم: روى عن أبيه أحاديث موضوعة. اه. وهم مجمعون على ضعفه وبعضهم ترك حديثه.
وبين وفاة عبد الرحمن وأبي ذر مائة وخمسون سنة.

الطريق الرابع: أخرجه محمد بن يحيى العدني في "مسنده" – كما في "إتحاف الخيرة" (337/2)، و"المطالب العالية" (3441) - عن هشام بن سليمان، عن أبي رافع، عن يزيد بن رومان عمن أخبره عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال: دخلت المسجد، ... الحديث مطولا، وفيه: مثل السموات والأرض في الكرسي إلا كحلقة ملقاة في فلاة، وإن فضل الكرسي على السموات والأرض كفضل الفلاة على تلك الحلقة.
وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا، فيه علل ثلاث:
الأولى: هشام بن سليمان، وهو المخزومي، قال أبو حاتم: مضطرب الحديث، و محله الصدق، ما أرى بحديثه بأسا. وقال العقيلى: فى حديثه عن غير ابن جريج وهم، - وهذا من روايته عن غير ابن جريج- وقال ابن حجر في "التقريب": مقبول.
الثانية:  أبو رافع، وهو إسماعيل بن رافع القاص، ضعيف الحفظ كما في "التقريب".
الثالثة: جهالة الراوي عن أبي ذر.

الطريق الخامس: أخرجه محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة في كتاب "العرش" (58) – ومن طريقه ابن بطة في "الإبانة" (7/رقم 136/ الرد على الجهمية)- عن الحسن بن عبد الرحمن عن أحمد بن علي الأسدي عن المختار بن غسان العبدي عن إسماعيل بن مسلم عن أبي إدريس الخولاني عن أبي ذر، ... الحديث.
إلا أنه تصحف إسماعيل بن مسلم في كتاب العرش إلى إسماعيل بن سلم وقد ساقه من طريقه ابن بطة على الصواب. وذكر أبو نعيم في "الحلية" هذه الرواية إلا أنه تصحف  في المطبوعة أيضا وقد نقله من "الحلية" ابن الملقن في "البدر المنير" (4/356) على الصواب.
قلنا: وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا فيه أربع علل:
الأولى: الأسدي هذا لم نقف على من ترجم له، وله ذكر في جملة من روى عن المختار.
الثانية: المختار بن غسان مقبول كما في "التقريب".
الثالثة: إسماعيل بن مسلم وهو إسماعيل بن أبي زياد واسم أبي زياد مسلم ، كذبه الدارقطني، وغيره.
وإسماعيل بن مسلم هذا قد ذهب الألباني – رحمه الله – أنه المكي الضعيف.
وهذا القول فيه نظر لعدة أمور:
أولها: لم نقف على من ذكر إسماعيل المكي في جملة شيوخ المختار بن غسان هذا، وكذلك لا وجود لذكر المختار في جملة تلاميذ إسماعيل المكي أيضا، فلا أدري الوجه الذي جعل الألباني – رحمه الله - يرجح بأنه إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي.
ثانيها: إن طبقة شيوخ المختار بن غسان هم من نفس طبقة الرواة عن إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي، أي: بين طبقة المختار وطبقة المكي: طبقة أخرى، وهذا يزيد الأمر عندي رجحانا بأن إسماعيل هذا غير المكي.
ثالثها: أني قد نظرت في رواية المختار بن غسان عن إسماعيل بن مسلم فوجدت في معجم ابن الأعرابي وعند غيره أيضا: المختار بن غسان يروي عن إسماعيل بن مسلم عن ابن جريج عن عطاء عن ابن عباس. ورأيته أيضا – أعني المختار - يروي عن إسماعيل بن مسلم عن أبان عن أنس أيضا.
والذي يروي عن ابن جريج وأبان وطبقتهم هو إسماعيل بن أبي زياد: واسم أبي زياد مسلم وهو إسماعيل الشامي صاحب التفسير عن جويبر والليث وغيرهم وقد روى أيضا عن ابن جريج حديثا في "تفسيره" عزاه إليه ابن حجر في "نتائج الأفكار".
وفي سؤالات البرقاني: سألته عن إسماعيل بن أبي زياد ؟ فقال : هو إسماعيل بن مسلم السكوني ، متروك ، يضع الحديث. وقال الذهبي: روى عن: ثور بن يزيد، وابن جريج، وغالب القطان، وعنه: نائل بن نجيح، وإسماعيل بن علي الشعيري، وعيسى غنجار، وآخرون.وهو هالك ليس بثقة.اه. إلا أنه في بعض كتب الرجال جمع وتفريق بين إسماعيل بن أبي زياد الشامي وبين إسماعيل بن أبي زياد قاضي الموصل وليس هو موضع نقاشنا للحديث.
وإسماعيل الشامي هذا هو من نفس طبقة شيوخ المختار بن غسان. وهو عندي – لا شك- إسماعيل بن أبي زياد: مسلم؛ لما تقدم بيانه. ولما سيأتي في العلة الرابعة أيضا.
العلة الرابعة: الانقطاع بين إسماعيل وأبي إدريس فإن إسماعيل هذا متأخر والبعض من طبقة شيوخه لم يدرك أبا إدريس، فروايته  عنه أولى بالانقطاع.
ومما يترجح به زعمنا هذا في تلك العلتين الأخرتين، أن الخرائطي قد أخرج  في "مكارم الأخلاق" (16) طرفا من هذا الحديث من طريق بشر بن خيثمة، عن إسماعيل بن أبي زياد، عن أبي سليمان الفلسطيني، عن القاسم بن محمد بن أبي بكر، عن أبي إدريس الخولاني، عن أبي ذر، قال: قلت: يا رسول الله، " أي المؤمنين أكمل إيمانا؟ قال: أحسنهم خلقا "
وأبو سليمان الفلسطيني عن القاسم بن محمد وعنه إسماعيل بن أبي زياد. قال البخاري: حديث طويل منكر في القصص.اه، والظاهر أن البخاري يعني حديثنا هذا.
وإسماعيل بن أبي زياد  في إسناد الخرائطي هو ابن مسلم الشامي المتهم المتقدم  ذكره، وهو هنا بينه وبين أبي إدريس راويان، وهذا من بابة الخلاف عليه أيضا في تلك الرواية وهو كذاب كما تقدم.

الطريق السادس: أخرجه أبو بكر ابن مردويه في "تفسيره" – كما في "التفسير" لابن كثير (2/ 443)، و"البداية والنهاية" (ص 24) : أخبرنا سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني، أنبأنا عبدالله بن وهيب الغزّي، أنبأنا محمد بن أبي سري العسقلاني، أنبأنا محمد بن عبدالله التميمي، عن القاسم بن محمد الثقفي، عن أبي إدريس الخولاني، عن أبي ذر الغفاري: أنه سأل رسول الله  عن الكرسي، فقال رسول الله:«والذي نفسي بيده! ما السموات السبع والأرضون السبع عند الكرسي؛ إلا كحلقة ملقاة بأرض فلاة، وإن فضل العرش على الكرسي كفضل الفلاة على تلك الحلقة.
وهو ضعيف جدًّا؛ فالقاسم بن محمد الثقفي مجهول، والراوي عنه محمد بن عبد الله التميمي لعله أبو مخلد التميمي العمي فهذه طبقته فإن كان فهو لين الحديث وإلا فلم نقف عليه، والراوي عنه محمد بن أبي السري العسقلاني، وهو محمد بن المتوكل؛  صدوق عارف، له أوهام كثيرة كما في "التقريب"، والراوي عنه شيخ الطبراني، ترجم له ابن عساكر في "تاريخه" (33/ 273 ـ 274)، ونقل عن ابن يونس قوله: حدث وكتب عنه، وذكره الذهبي في "تاريخه" (23/ 69)، وقال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (2/177): لم أعرفه.
فهو إسناد مسلسل بالمجاهيل والضعفة، وثمت خلاف أخر في هذا الطريق فقد أخرجه أبو الحسن بن جوصا في "حديث أبي إدريس الخولاني"، فقال: أخبرني محمد بن الحسن بن قتيبة، أخبرنا محمد بن أبي السري، حدثني أبي المتوكل بن عبد الرحمن، حدثني عمر بن عبيد الله التميمي، عن محمد بن عبيد الله الفزاري، عن القاسم بن محمد الثقفي، عن عائذ الله بن عبد الله أبي إدريس الخولاني فذكره بطوله. انظر: "جامع الآثار " (1/ 236).
وشيخ ابن جوصا أوثق من شيخ الطبراني وقد زاد في السند علتين: المتوكل بن عبد الرحمن والد محمد، والثانية محمد بن عبيد الله الفرزاي وأظنه العرزمي فهي طبقته، وهو متروك.
وأخرجه أبو الحسن الخلعي في "الأجزاء الخلعيات" (748) قال: أخبرنا أبو محمد إسماعيل بن رجاء بن سعيد بن عبد الله العسقلاني , قراءة عليه , وأنا أسمع , قال: أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد الجنيدي المقرئ العسقلاني , في سنة تسعين وثلاثمائة , قال: حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن أبان بن شداد , قراءة عليه , وأنا حاضر أسمع بعسقلان , سنة ثلاث وعشرين وثلاثمائة , قال: حدثنا أبو الدرداء هاشم بن محمد الأنصاري , قال: حدثنا عمر بن بكر السكسكي , عن محمد بن القاسم , عن أبي إدريس الخولاني , عن أبي ذر , قال: دخلت المسجد ... فذكره مطولا.
وشيخ الخلعي ومن فوقه لهم تراجم ولكني لم أجد من وثقهم أو ضعفهم إلا هاشم الأنصاري أبو الدرداء وثقه أبو حاتم، أما شيخه السكسي فإنه متروك واتهمه ابن حبان بالوضع - والحمل عليه أولى-. والقاسم مجهول كما تقدم.

الطريق السابع: أخرجه الحكيم الترمذي في "الرد على المعطلة" (ق58 و59) عن جده سهل بن سالم  عن عبد العزيز بن خالد عن الأشعث بن عبد الله عن عبد العزيز بن عمر عن رجل من أهل الشام عن أبي ذر قال: قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أعظم آية أنزلت علي آية الكرسي، هل تدري ما الكرسي؟ قلت: لا، قال: والذي نفسي بيده ما السموات السبع، وما فيهن في الكرسي إلا بمنزلة حلقة ألقاها ملق في فلاة من الأرض وما الكرسي في العرش إلا بمنزلة حلقة ألقاها ملق في فلاة، وما العرش في الماء إلا بمنزلة حلقة ألقاها ملق في فلاة،  وما الماء من الريح إلا بمنزلة حلقة ألقاها ملق في فلاة، وإن ذلك لفي قبضة الله كحبة في كف أحدكم، أو أصغر من الحبة.
هكذا رواه عبد العزيز عن أشعث، وفيه خلاف يأتي عقب بيان علله
العلة الأولى: شيخ الترمذي كذا بالأصل: أبو عبد الله - يعني الحكيم - عن جده سهل بن سالم ولا أدرى من القائل: عن جده، ولعل الناسخ سقط منه شيء أو تصحف عليه فإن الترمذي يروي كثيرا بواسطة عن سهل بن تمام، وقد رأيت في هامش العظمة تخريج رواية الحكيم هذه ويظهر من عزوه للورقة وسياقته للسند أن لديه نسخة غير التي معي وفيها أيضا: عن جده سهل بن سلم.
العلة الثانية: عبد العزيز بن خالد والظاهر أنه الترمذي فتلك طبقته فإن كان فهو مجهول روى له النسائي وقال أبو حاتم شيخ.
العلة الثالثة: الأشعث بن عبد الله مجهول الحال فقد ذكره ابن أبي حاتم ولم يزد على قوله: روى عن عبد العزيز بن عمر بن عبد العزيز روى عنه إسماعيل بن عياش. وانظر "الجرح والتعديل" (2/ 274).
العلة الرابعة: عبد العزيز بن عمر هو الأموي صدوق يخطئ كما في التقريب.
العلة الخامسة: جهالة الراوي عن أبي ذر.
وقد خولف عبد العزيز بن خالد، فقد أخرجه أبو الشيخ في "العظمة" (252) عن الوليد، حدثنا محمد بن إدريس، حدثنا أبو اليمان، حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش، عن أشعث بن عبد الله التميمي، عن عبد العزيز بن عمر أو عمران، - الشك من ابن العياش -، أن أبا ذر رضي الله عنه، قال ... الحديث بلفظ الحكيم الترمذي
وهذا الإسناد إلى إسماعيل أصح من سابقه عند الترمذي، وإسماعيل مخلط في روايته عن غير أهل بلده والظاهر أن هذه منها فإن شيخه تميمي، والتميمي هذا مجهول الحال كما تقدم وعبد العزيز هنا أرسله عن أبي ذر ولم يذكر الرجل الشامي، وقد شك ابن عياش فقال عبد العزيز بن عمر أو ابن عمران، فإن كان ابن عمر كما تبينته من ترجمة الأشعث عند ابن أبي حاتم فهو يخطئ، وإن كان ابن عمران فهو متروك.
هذا فيما وقفت عليه من طرق وعلل لهذا المتن، ومثله لا يتقوى بمجموع طرقه - لا شك  -فإنك إن تفعل يتسع الخرق على الراقع  إن كان في غير هذا الباب، فكيف به وهو من أبواب العقيدة.
نقلت مجملها باختصار من دراسة خاصة على هذا الحديث فيه المقطوع والموقوف، وقد آثرت أن أنقل منه ضعف الحديث مرفوعا باختصار  كي لا يطول المقال،  وتثاقل قراءته فقد روي معناه أيضا عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود موقوفا عليهما وعن مجاهد قوله، ولا يصح، وله ذكر عن عطاء.
 غفر الله لي خطئي وعمدي، والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

طريق آخر: 
أخرجه البخاري في "تاريخه" 1/ 29-30 مختصرا معتصرا
وابن عساكر في "تاريخه" 23/ 276 إلا أنه لم يسق متنه اكتفاء بسياقه له من طرق سابقة مطولا 
عن أبي صالح عبد الله بن صالح عن معاوية بن صالح عن أبي عبد الملك محمد بن أيوب(*) عن ابن عائذ (**) عن أبي ذر
ولعل هذا الطريق أحسن طرق هذا الحديث لكن يبقى الحديث بطوله منكرا، والله أعلم.
_______
(*) عند ابن عساكر:"عن أبي عبد الملك محمد بن أيوب وغيره من المشيخة عن ابن عائذ "
وابن عساكر يرويه من طريق أبي الحسن بن جوصا وهو خرجه في جمعه"حديث أبي إدريس الخولاني" كما ذكره ابن ناصر الدين في "جامع الآثار"
(**) ابن عساكر يرى أنه عبد الرحمن بن عائذ وابن ناصر الدين يرى انه وهم و أن صوابه عائذ وهو أبو إدريس الخولاني؛ قال في جامع الآثار :"ورواه (يعني ابن جوصا) من حديث عبد الله بن صالح، عن معاوية بن صالح، عن أبي عبد الملك محمد بن أيوب وغيره، عن ابن عائذ، عن أبي ذر. وحدث به آدم بن أبي إياس في كتابه "الثواب" عن الليث بن سعد، عن معاوية بن صالح، عن أبي عبد الملك، عن أبي عائذ، عن أبي ذر، وسيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى. في هذه الرواية عن أبي عائذ، وفي التي قبلها عن ابن عائذ، وكلاهما وهم، والله أعلم، وصوابه: عن عائذ، وهو أبو إدريس الخولاني." اهـ

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## جودة محمد

أخي المفضال وصديقي الحميم عبد الحميد الأزهري وفقه الله لكل خير، وإياكم أخي المبارك

----------


## جودة محمد

الأخ الشيخ الحبيب أبو عاصم السلفي، وفقه الله تعالى لما فيه خير
وإياكم أخي الحبيب جزاكم الله عني وعن مشاركاتك الماتعة كل خير.

----------


## جودة محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا أبو عبد الإله المسعودي.
نعم قد ذكره ابن ناصر ثم نقله من كتاب الثواب لآدم بعد عدة وريقات فقال: قال آدم بن أبي إياس العسقلاني في كتاب "الثواب": حدثنا الليث بن سعد، عن معاوية بن صالح، عن أبي عبد الملك، عن أبي عائذ، عن أبي ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال: أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مجلس قد أطال فيه الجلوس، فجلست إليه، فقال: «يا أبا ذر، هل صليت؟»، فقلت: لا. قال: «قم فاركع ركعتين» وذكر الحديث.
وفيه: فقلت: يا رسول الله، من أول الأنبياء؟ فقال: «آدم». فقلت: يا رسول الله، وإنه لنبي؟ فقال: «نعم، مكلم، ثم نوح، وبينهما عشرة آباء، ثم إبراهيم، وبينهما عشرة آباء» الحديث.
والرواية هذه اجتهدت في البحث عنها لأتبين هل ورد فيها المتن المقصود بالدراسة أم لا فلم أجده
وأبو عبد الملك أظنه مجهول الحال.
على كل جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الشَيخ الحبيب الغَالي / جودة محمد - نفعنا الله بعلمه - . 
أسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم علم المُتقدمين وإمامتهم ومعرفتهم في العلل ، تَخريج ماتعٌ نفيس وتَعليقٌ طيبٌ لله دركَ حبيبنا الغالي ، فمُتابعتكم وقراءة تعليقاتكم وتحريراتكم النفيسة تُدخل للقلب السرور فأنتم لكم منزلتكم الخاصة بالقلب.

----------


## جودة محمد

الأخ الشيخ الحبيب المقرب إلي أبا الزهراء
كنت سأتوقف عن النشر على المنتدى المبارك لبعض الأمور، ولكن ما دام تعليقي يدخل على قلبكم سرورا فهذا شرف لي أعتز به وسأواصل - كلما تيسر لي الأمر - وأبذله قربة لكم نفعنا الله بكم دائما شيخنا المبارك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك وجعلك ممن يسعد بك إخوانك.

----------


## جودة محمد

أبو البراء محمد علاوة
وإياكم أخانا الكريم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

آمين.

----------

